# Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast [solved] ...

## evster

Does anyone know what setting I need to have my kernel config to support this card?Last edited by evster on Fri Aug 19, 2005 3:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## WarMachine

edit: whoops, i forgot I swapped this card out and was reading from my config file for a different one.

I think this card might use NE2000 (ne2k-pci) also

if you're booting from the install cd do lspci and/or lsmod to see what it's loading if the card works under install

----------

## EzInKy

 *evster wrote:*   

> Does anyone know what setting I need to have my kernel config to support this card?

 

Found this with a Google search:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> class: NETWORK
> 
> bus: PCI
> ...

 

So that would be:

```
Device Drivers-->Network Device Support-->Ethernet (10 or 100MBit)--->Tulip Family Network Device Support-->[M]"Tulip" family network device support

```

----------

## evster

Ok, I booted up the livecd and the only network module I can see is tulip but it doesn't seem to be any of the specific tulip modules that I see in menuconfig.

----------

## evster

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

> So that would be:
> 
> ```
> 
> Device Drivers-->Network Device Support-->Ethernet (10 or 100MBit)--->Tulip Family Network Device Support-->[M]"Tulip" family network device support
> ...

 

I can't seem to get the tulip module, it doesn't let me set the "Tulip" family network device support as a module and none of the options under that create the tulip module.

----------

## evster

I just built them all in and it works....now I will remove them one by one to figure out which it was.

----------

## d0wn_under

 *evster wrote:*   

> I just built them all in and it works....now I will remove them one by one to figure out which it was.

 

Just in case anyone wonders what the answer to this is, I got it working with this driver:

```

DECchip Tulip (dc2114x) PCI support 
```

That gives the "tulip" module which when modprobe'd in works find.

----------

## TheWhiteKnight

Hmm... not to rehash an old topic, but for some strange reason, when I did this, I still got the same error.  Did I miss something?  I installed ALL of the Tulip settings as modules, but I still get my ETH0 does not exist.  :: stumped ::

- Josh

Ps - I even checked the other Network threads and I still got nothing here.

----------

## John R. Graham

You need to add the modules you want loaded, tulip in this case, to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.? file, like so:

```
# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

tulip

```

- John

----------

## TheWhiteKnight

Hmm.. still no dice.  I have done a little research and I am starting to get more than a little miffed off.  

The NIC WORKS when the thing is booted from a live CD.  I checked the lspci and the lsmod on the live CD, but the only thing that they told me was:

Linksys Ethernet NC100 10/100 TX/RX (yadda yadda)

There were no modules were loaded into the kernel though that supported the "tulip" section though.

I have checked on the net and I cannot get anything else on what is going on with this PC.  Gentoo isn't "difficult" persay, just time consuming.  Am I missing something here?

It goes to start dhcpcd and I get the following error:

Error, writePidFile: fopen: No such file or directory.

ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.  "netmount" was not started

I also did the step you just posted and nothing.

EDIT:  I did read somewhere on the net that there are 2 versions of the Linksys NC100 card.  One tha is based on the tulip chip and the newer ones that are based on a different chip setup that I have no idea how it works.  I'm just stumped at how it can work on the live CD and not the actual Gentoo environment that is on my PC now.  It has to be something that I am missing.

- Josh

----------

## John R. Graham

Hmm.  Well, lsmod will not show you that type of data.  It will just be a list of driver names, sizes, and use counts, like this:

```
jgraham@ceres ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

tulip                  40480  0

jgraham@ceres ~ $

```

Boot the LiveCD one more time, do a lsmod and copy down the loaded drivers.  There will be several of them.  Your network card is among them.  If you want help identifying it, post the lsmod output and I'll try to help.

- John

----------

## TheWhiteKnight

John, 

I appreciate it.  Here is the lsmod from the livecd:

<ul>Module

<li>Floppy</li>

<li>pcspkr</li>

<li>rtc</li>

<li>tulip <-- I thought this SHOULD be it </li>

</li>parport_pc</li>

<li>parport</li>

<li>dm_mirror</li>

<li>dm_mod</li>

<li>pdc_adma</li>

<li>sata_mv</li>

<li>ata_piix</li>

<li>ahci</li>

<li>skipped all of the SATA modules</li>

<li>libdata</li>

<li>sbp2</li>

<li>ohci1394</li>

<li>ieee1394</li>

<li>sl811_hcd</li>

<li>ohci_hcd</li>

<li>uhci_hcd</li>

<li>usb_storage</li>

<li>ehci_hcd</li>

<li>usbcore</li>

This is from the regular boot (nolivecd)

<li>snd_emu10k1</li>

<li>snd_rawmidi</li>

<li>snd_util_mem</li>

<li>snd_hwdep</li>

<li>tulip</li>

The funny thing is when I make all of the network drivers as modules, it still will not work.  I did a little tweaking on the kernel and now I get an error that says "Starting Tulip"  "Tulip failed to start"  and my graphics card will scramble the screen.  When I execute lsmod I have a Matrox G200 (which supposedly has support in the 2.6.16 kernel) but it loads that module and scrambles the screen to whereI can only see bits of pixles illuminated.  I will play with that more, but I REALLY need to get my net.eth0 up.

----------

## John R. Graham

Well, let's get back to basics.  I think we've confirmed that you do have a "Tulip" card, but, for reference, the exact output of my lspci is as follows:

```
00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)
```

I suspect that yours is the same.

Next, please post the output of

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

 and the contents of your /etc/conf.d/net file.

- John

----------

## d0wn_under

If you need any info from me I'm happy to give it. lspci on my card gives:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)

 

and I've got the tulip module loading by default. The tulip card is a second card and the other one works on stuff built into the kernel so lsmod for me only shows tulip, maybe I have something built in that you are missing.

Back to something you mentioned in one post, 

 *Quote:*   

> Error, writePidFile: fopen: No such file or directory. 

 

This probably has nothing to do with the card not working but if it helps, my PID file is written to /var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid

----------

## TheWhiteKnight

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> Well, let's get back to basics.  I think we've confirmed that you do have a "Tulip" card, but, for reference, the exact output of my lspci is as follows:
> 
> ```
> 00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)
> ```
> ...

 

my /etc/conf.d/net is blank because I am using DHCP.

Now here is a question.  Do I have to put in the address of my router as 192.168.x.xxx or should DHCP automatically pick it up (on the live CD it picks it up automatically)

The lspci gives me the exact same shpeel as you posted.  the rev 11 and everything.

----------

## TheWhiteKnight

when I tried to execute the /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start I get

Starting eth0

bringing up eth0

Configuration not set for eth0 assuming dhcp

dhcp

running dhcpcd

Error writePidFile: fopen: No such file or directory

I have no /var/run directory though.  Should I create one?

----------

## d0wn_under

Thats odd I thought most things used it. I'd suggest creating one with the following permissions:

 *Quote:*   

> drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 1152 Jun 21 08:51 /var/run/

 

Does anyone know why this directory wouldn't be there by default?

----------

## John R. Graham

Agreed.  Please create the directory.  Those permissions are consistent with creating the directory normally while logged on as root.  By the way, this could've been the problem all along.  Let us know what happens!

Regarding the other, DHCP should deliver the address of your router.  DHCP is being provided by your router, right?  If so, then it should just work.

- John

----------

## TheWhiteKnight

sweet mother of gawd it worked!

Thank you.  Since I created the directory it worked fine, except for one little thing.  I now an getting some logs that are in the /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/wtmp are not able to be read.  It says Chmod / touch cannot reach the logs that I mentioned.  Also I am getting a "Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp"  Is this because of net being blank like I had posted above?

Any ideas on the above logs would help.  It didn't happen until I created the /var/run directory.  I can probably take a look and see if anything is in my metalog.

----------

## John R. Graham

Well, here's a minimal /etc/conf.d/net that should suppress the "Configuration not set..." message:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

Regarding the messages about /var/log/wtmp and /var/log/dmesg, can you confirm that the /var/log directory exists and has the correct permissions?  For reference, here my full /var directory (some of which you may not have):

```
ceres ~ # ls -l /var

total 9

drwxr-xr-x  6 root     root        7 May 19 00:52 cache

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root        3 Oct 15  2005 db

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root        3 Jun 20 18:48 empty

drwxr-xr-x 15 root     root       16 Jun 13 11:48 lib

drwxrwxr-x  3 root     uucp        4 Jun 16 15:40 lock

drwxr-xr-x  8 root     root       22 Jun 12 03:10 log

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root     root       15 Jun  1 15:52 mail -> /var/spool/mail

drwxr-xr-x  7 root     root       17 Jun 16 15:48 run

drwxr-xr-x  4 root     root        5 Aug  3  2005 spool

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root        3 Feb 18  2004 state

drwxrwxrwt  8 root     root       10 Jun 19 11:22 tmp
```

Permissions on those individual logs are as follows:

```
ceres ~ # cd /var/log

ceres log # ls -l dmesg wtmp

-rw-r----- 1 root root   5213 Jun 16 15:42 dmesg

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root utmp 150912 Jun 21 11:21 wtmp
```

- John

----------

## TheWhiteKnight

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> Well, here's a minimal /etc/conf.d/net that should suppress the "Configuration not set..." message:
> 
> ```
> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> 
> ...

 

Ok John, I appreciate all of the help you and everyone else on here has provided me.  One more dumb question and I should be finished with THIS problem (I have a few others)  How do you set the permissions in Gentoo?

As far as the correct directory / permissions goes, they DID have the correct permissions before I made the changes for eth0 to work.  What could have changed permissions-wise when I changed that?

P.S.  You should see how this looks in Links (which is how I am viewing and posting this right now....)

----------

## TheWhiteKnight

NEVERMIND,  John, I thank you from the sincerest most part of my being.  My Eth0 gives me no problems, I have the logs fixed (which the directories were not created for some strange reason)  I created the directories, edited my /conf.d/net file and everything boots up normal now.  Thank you SOO much.  Now off to solve the Matrox video card issue.  

- Josh

----------

## John R. Graham

Very welcome.   :Smile: 

- John

----------

## d0wn_under

I've tried loads of different distros and the gentoo one always offers the best forum support. Glad its now working.

----------

## TheWhiteKnight

This is one of the best forums around for information and support, I have to admit.   :Very Happy: 

----------

